# Mail Server



## SchwarzerMagierm (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo.
Ich habe da mal ein kleines Problem. 
Und zwar würde ich gerne Mails von einem Linux server Aus verschiecken mit meiner Hompage.
Nun weis ich nicht welchen MailServer ich nehmen sollte. 
er sollte erfüllen:
Mails versenden.
Mit meiner HP zusammen arbeiten also da ich mit der mail() funktion mails versenden kann.
und wen das geht auch empfangen und mit Thunderbird auf meinem rechner lessen kann.

Link zu einer Alnleitung were auch nicht schlecht. 

hoffe könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich hab bei mir postfix als Mailserver und Dovecot als IMAP-Server am laufen.
Für ne Anleitung wäre es aber noch interessant zu wissen, welche Distribution du verwendest.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (30. Januar 2012)

Was ist den Distribution 
nutze Ubuntu 11 
und apache2


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ok, also ein Ubuntu 
Linux bezeichnet ja nur den Kernel, eine Distribution hingegen die Konfiguration und Pakete aussen rum. Beispiele sind: Ubuntu, Debian, OpenSuse, Mint, Arch...

Im Ubuntuusers-Wiki solltest du zu den beiden Paketen gute Anleitungen finden:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dovecot

Gruß,
BK


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (1. Februar 2012)

Mh allso habe postfix instaliert und so kram aber mein PHP will immer noch keine Email an mich senden


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Februar 2012)

Hi,

dann poste doch mal bitte die relevanten Zeilen aus deiner /var/log/mail.log zu dem Zeitpunkt als du die Mail senden wolltest. Ausserdem noch bitte die Ausgabe von "mailq".

Gruß,
BK


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (1. Februar 2012)

Feb  1 13:13:01 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/smtpd[20470]: connect from mail.mkserv.pl[87.204.242.84]
Feb  1 13:13:01 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/smtpd[20470]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail.mkserv.pl[87.204.242.84]: 554 5.7.1 <info@chrzescijanin.com.pl>: Relay access denied; from=<info@gl-ctc.com> to=<info@chrzescijanin.com.pl> proto=ESMTP helo=<gl-ctc.com>
Feb  1 13:13:01 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/smtpd[20470]: disconnect from mail.mkserv.pl[87.204.242.84]
Feb  1 13:16:21 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/anvil[20472]: statistics: max connection rate 1/60s for (smtp:87.204.242.84) at Feb  1 13:13:01
Feb  1 13:16:21 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/anvil[20472]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:87.204.242.84) at Feb  1 13:13:01
Feb  1 13:16:21 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/anvil[20472]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Feb  1 13:13:01
Feb  1 16:31:23 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/pickup[3246]: E3F4D1360BD4: uid=33 from=<www-data>
Feb  1 16:31:23 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/cleanup[8607]: E3F4D1360BD4: message-id=<20120201153123.E3F4D1360BD4@Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal>
Feb  1 16:31:24 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/qmgr[1256]: E3F4D1360BD4: from=<www-data@Admin@Clan-Craft.de>, size=483, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb  1 16:31:24 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/smtp[8610]: E3F4D1360BD4: to=<mdkorn@gmx.de>, relay=mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25, delay=1.1, delays=0.5/0.01/0.24/0.33, dsn=5.7.1, status=bounced (host mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100] said: 550-5.7.1 {mx035} Sorry, your helo has been denied. 550 5.7.1 ( http://portal.gmx.net/serverrules ) (in reply to RCPT TO command))
Feb  1 16:31:24 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/cleanup[8607]: CB88B1360BE7: message-id=<20120201153124.CB88B1360BE7@Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal>
Feb  1 16:31:24 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/bounce[8611]: E3F4D1360BD4: sender non-delivery notification: CB88B1360BE7
Feb  1 16:31:25 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/qmgr[1256]: CB88B1360BE7: from=<>, size=2638, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Feb  1 16:31:25 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/qmgr[1256]: E3F4D1360BD4: removed
Feb  1 16:31:28 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/smtp[8610]: CB88B1360BE7: to=<www-data@Admin@Clan-Craft.de>, relay=mail.Clan-Craft.de[213.133.104.4]:25, delay=3.4, delays=0.33/0/3.1/0, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host mail.Clan-Craft.de[213.133.104.4] said: 550 Please use a fully-qualified domain name for HELO/EHLO (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
Feb  1 16:31:29 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal postfix/qmgr[1256]: CB88B1360BE7: removed
Feb  1 16:40:16 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal dovecot: master: Dovecot v2.0.13 starting up (core dumps disabled)
Feb  1 16:40:16 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal dovecot: ssl-params: Generating SSL parameters
Feb  1 16:40:17 Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal dovecot: ssl-params: SSL parameters regeneration completed


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

irgendwie hast du da noch was an der Konfiguration vom Postfix stark verbockt. In Zeile 10 steht der Grund, warum GMX die Mail nicht annimmt:

```
status=bounced (host mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100] said: 550-5.7.1 {mx035} Sorry, your helo has been denied. 550 5.7.1 ( http://portal.gmx.net/serverrules ) (in reply to RCPT TO command))
```

In Zeile 15 steht auch noch was, was meiner Meinung nach falsch konfiguriert ist. Der Bounce wird normal an den Postmaster geschickt, hier stimmt allerdings die Adresse hinten und vorne nicht:

```
to=<www-data@Admin@Clan-Craft.de>
```

Poste mal bitte deine /etc/postfix/main.cf

// Edit:
Aus den Server-FAQ bei GMX:


> 550-5.7.1 Sorry, your helo has been denied
> 
> E-mail reception has been denied due to an incorrect configuration. Please contact your administrator who should correct the server configuration based on our recommendations and apply to us for the systems to be unblocked.



Dein HELO-Name stimmt nicht, das muss ein FQDN sein, am Besten noch mit einem MX-Record im DNS.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (2. Februar 2012)

```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
smtpd_use_tls=yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = Admin@Clan-Craft.de, Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal, localhost.localdomain, localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
```


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,


```
# du brauchst hier ne eigene domain, bzw. einen vollen hostnamen.
# Also wenn dein Server im DNS als "mail.clan-craft.de" hinterlegt ist,
# dann hier eintragen. Wie schon gesagt, der MX-Record muss auch passen!

# falsch:
myhostname = Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal

# richtig:
myhostname = mail.clan-craft.de
```


```
# hier stehen keine mail-adressen, sondern nur domains drinnen
# für die der server zuständig ist.

# falsch:
mydestination = Admin@Clan-Craft.de, Ubuntu-1110-oneiric-64-minimal, localhost.localdomain, localhost

# richtig:
mydestination = clan-craft.de, localhost.localdomain, localhost
```

Ändern und dann den postfix neu starten. (service postfix reload)

Gruß,
BK


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (2. Februar 2012)

Muss ich die Domain auch mit dem server verbinden ? 
Ja oder?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

wie meinst du das mit "verbinden"?

Gruß,
BK


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (2. Februar 2012)

Ja ich muss bei meiner Domain die Root-Server IP eintagen aber das habe ich bei Mail noch nicht gemacht


----------



## Bratkartoffel (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

klar solltest du das machen 
Du hast dann Quasi auf deiner Domain einen A-Record (z. B.: 123.123.123.123) und einen MX-Record (10 clan-craft.de).

Mein Tip für deine Zone:

```
A     123.123.123.123 ; Deine IP
MX    10 mail.clan-craft.de. ; Einen Mailserver hinterlegen
mail  CNAME clan-craft.de. ; Die Adresse "mail.clan-craft.de" als Alias für "clan-craft.de" festlegen
```

Gruß,
BK


----------



## erik s. (26. März 2012)

Achtung, ein MX-Record darf laut RFC keinen CNAME-Eintrag haben:

aus RFC2181 Punkt 10.3.


> The domain name used as the value of a NS resource record, or part of
> the value of a MX resource record must not be an alias.
> 
> It can also have other RRs, but never a CNAME RR.
> ...



Also bestenfalls einen A-Record für mail.clan-craft.de einrichten und gut ist.
Die Google-Nameserver beispielsweise lösen die Subdomain dann nicht auf und man kann beispielsweise von einem web.de-Account keine Mails an Emailadressen der eigenen Domain versenden. Die Erfahrung musste ich jüngst selbst machen.

Gruß


----------

